# Your IQ and MBTI



## Luminis (Aug 8, 2016)

I would like for you to comment your IQ level and your MBTI type. I´ve heard that while the T/F is irrelevant, the N/S is linked to intelligence. It could be a bit dumb because I don´t expect a lot of people to comment and usually only those with higher intelligence tend to comment, but I would like to see if there is any correlate in the small sample of comments. The greater type variety the better. It isn´t always the case, but I just want to see if anything pops up or the comment will be just a bunch of numbers without any real correlation between them and the types of the users. So fire away!


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a bit of a pointless thread because not only do different tests have different standard deviations, they test different things; furthermore, most people will be commenting with results from online tests of varying quality, not scores from reliable tests.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

I commented, which means that I am highly intelligent.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

A little over 3 standard deviations above 100. However I think I am just a good test taker, in reality I think it should be much closer to 2 standard deviations above. Im an ISTP.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I had my IQ tested 3 times when I was growing up, to make sure I was still on par with my school's rules, otherwise I would have been kicked out of the "gifted" program. I was last tested in 12th grade, got 135. I'm an ENFJ.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't have the patience to fill in irrelevant "IQ"-tests.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

starvingautist said:


> This is a bit of a pointless thread because not only do different tests have different standard deviations, they test different things; furthermore, most people will be commenting with results from online tests of varying quality, not scores from reliable tests.


True. According to an online test I've got an IQ from over 120 but I'm pretty sure it's only a bit above average. Some people take IQ tests way too serious.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

It's a common misconception that IQ is a direct measurement of intelligence as a whole. 

An IQ score can assist in the approximation of one's level of intelligence in certain areas, but it doesn't measure every type of intelligence, see: [Theory of multiple intelligences]. It should also be noted that an IQ test isn't always able to consistently determine the levels that it does attempt to measure. I would take most of these tests and their results with a grain of salt.

Personally, I'm somewhat unsure of my MBTI type, but I am some sort of Ni+Te+Fi+Se user. 

*INTJ* or *ISFP* most likely, as I'm fairly certain that I am an introvert.

I have taken a few IQ tests in the past, and my results have ranged from 119-137. 

137 being my most recent.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

I've done IQ test some years ago, because of my school, and I had 139 or 143.
I'm unsure of my type, but I think being an INFJ or an ISFP.


----------



## DigitalPsyche (Sep 11, 2016)

INFP, 135 (sd 15) at the Mensa Admission Test.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

....And as usual, everyone is a genius


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ISFP. Scored 115. I can say thats definitely truth.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Which scale ??


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

when 100 is average.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

IQ is a bit annoying anyway because I think it overemphasizes what are usually very minor differences in peoples cognitive abilities, but its especially annoying if you dont say your IQ in terms of standard deviation (example 1.5sd above average) or say which scale you are using. There are 3 scales, sd 15, 16 and 24. An IQ of 180 sd 15 is a substantially different than one that is sd 24. So if you know your real IQ dont make this thread completely meaningless by forgetting this information.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm an INFP 9w1 and I have no idea what my IQ is nor do I care. IQ doesn't say anything about anyone's intelligence and only seems to be good for fuelling pseudo intellectual dick measuring contests on the Internet.

Edit: Also... 



> I've heard that while the T/F is irrelevant, the N/S is linked to intelligence


Why do people have to perpetuate lies like this? I'm not blaming you OP, but I hate how quickly people like to associate intuitives as smart, and sensors as stupid. Your type doesn't say anything about how intelligent you are.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

TheSonderer said:


> I'm an INFP 9w1 and I have no idea what my IQ is nor do I care. IQ doesn't say anything about anyone's intelligence and only seems to be good for fuelling pseudo intellectual dick measuring contests on the Internet.
> 
> Edit: Also...
> 
> ...


 IQ very clearly does measure some aspects of a persons cognitive abilities, it just doesn't paint anything close to a complete picture. I really dont understand why people who are proponents and opponents of IQ can acknowledge this.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENTJ and very high IQ on the Wechsler Scale.



TheSonderer said:


> I'm an INFP 9w1 and I have no idea what my IQ is nor do I care. IQ doesn't say anything about anyone's intelligence and only seems to be good for fuelling pseudo intellectual dick measuring contests on the Internet.
> 
> Edit: Also...
> 
> ...


LOL

www.asm.sagepub.com/content/3/3/225.short


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

soop said:


> IQ very clearly does measure some aspects of a persons cognitive abilities, it just doesn't paint anything close to a complete picture. I really dont understand why people who are proponents and opponents of IQ can acknowledge this.


All IQ tests tell people is how well they do on writing the IQ test. There are way too many factors involved with writing the IQ test, let alone in someone's intelligence.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

INTJ 8w7 and I think IQ is bullshit. It gives arrogant people something to brag and put down people with, and makes other people feel horrible and useless when getting an average/low score. I don't know why people take IQ so seriously. It can measure parts of your intelligence, but when you look at the big picture, it's only measuring a tiny part of it. Don't determine your talents, intellect, and abilities by a preposterous, questionable test.



> I've heard that while the T/F is irrelevant, the N/S is linked to intelligence


Typical stereotype that us intuitives are smarter than sensors. Most sensors that I've met here are extremely intelligent and thoughtful individuals. The only difference between N/S is that we see things in a theoretical and intangible perspective. However, that does not mean that we're smarter because we see things in a different way than sensors. Sensors, in a way, are much smarter than us iNtuitives.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Sure, since you asked nicely and I like you. :kitteh:
> 
> What you're asking for is starting to fall more within pop psychology/science but here's a blog from The Scientific American: How Does IQ Relate to Personality? - Scientific American Blog Network


OK thank you lol. So according to the article, those who are intellectually engaged, mentally quick, organized, tough, and provocative are most likely to have a high IQ. I'm actually interested now, please give me more sources about IQ and personality correlation/behavioral/intellectual patterns (I sound really needy right now lmao).

And how about self esteem?


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

*Hi there. Thread warning. 

Please quit derailing with hostility and ad hominems. If you don't think you can do that I suggest you move along. 

Thanks. *


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Now that the air has been cleared:

xNTJ
Well over 11 SD. :kitteh:


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

My MBTI is ENFP, and my IQ is all over the place LOL. I've gotten as low as 104, (in my defense, it was 4 am), and as high as 168. I wanna say that my general is around 134-138. In my opinion, IQ is important, but truly, anyone can find their way around the exam and get an astronomically high score. It's all pattern recognition. But, there is some significance to an IQ score IMO as it does determine how your mind comprehends situations, and whether or not you think out the box, which essentially, is a huge factor in determining intelligence. But I would only count your first few tries. After that, it's basically rigging the system. 
Cheers <3


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

132(?) and INFP


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP.

Between 125 and 140


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Infj - 141


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have never taken an IQ test ( too scared on how hard the questions are ) , but I would think that I would score around 75 due to past education , discrimination of mental illness , and just a bad test taker in general X3 . ENFP


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

250+


----------



## Ashie (Sep 4, 2016)

backdrop12 said:


> I have never taken an IQ test ( too scared on how hard the questions are ) , but I would think that I would score around 75 due to past education , discrimination of mental illness , and just a bad test taker in general X3 . ENFP


There is no way your IQ is 75. If your self esteem has a problem with this assertion, remember, the majority of people are in the average range and a 75 IQ is _very special_.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

ENFP. Somewhere in the 140s.

Just an FYI - There are multiple IQ tests. IIRC, one uses 16 standard deviations and one uses 15 SD. The rarity of the numbers vary based on that.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually had my IQ tested very recently, I scored 144. I'm not of the opinion that IQ is that important though. 

ENTP.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

ha, ENFP and i'm a dumbass :chuncky:


----------



## Razorsharp (Jun 23, 2016)

ENFP 130-140 depending on test


----------



## Tortoise20 (Aug 12, 2016)

Esfj, 84


----------



## keinalu (Apr 4, 2015)

INFJ, I test and have tested around 135 but from what I see in my thinking and my behaviour, I would never consider myself anything more than a better average thinker - when it comes to coming to conlusions and working with systems. Yes, I know, IQ means something else (patterns, filling in blanks) but exactly because of this IQ vs. real capability I don't consider it that important.


----------



## There4GoEye (Feb 13, 2015)

"Every normal man, woman, and child is, then, a genius at something, as well as an idiot at something."
-Charles Spearman, 1927

This sums up my beliefs. 
That being said, IQ plays to my strengths.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

I am an ENFP and my IQ was determined to be 110 when I was tested. Originally I expected a score of slightly below 100 as I clearly recognize my difficulty to visualize and organize concepts in my head, and I am often struck unable to process. For example, I may be revising the calculations for my perpetual motion machine only find myself mentally drowning as I fail to sort my thoughts. Also, I am extremely incapable of directing my attention onto anything that is not of interest to me, and when I manage to do so, the information alludes me and I am left utterly lost.

I conclude that the reason I am able to comprehend my few interests with such intricacy within my mind, is solely due to the unimaginable amount of time I dedicate to understanding these topics.

This is the reason that I find others to be clueless in their understand of free will and my perpetual motion machine, but I realize it is because they have expended only a yard of thought regarding this concept, whereas I have expended lightyears of contemplation.

Of course, I believe that it is my mental peculiarity and inclination to look from a different angle which will take me far.


----------



## WorldzMine (Sep 9, 2014)

137 +/- 3 points based on a mix of online and RL tests. INTP


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

INTP, don't remember the raw score because it was about ten years ago but i tested at the 99.7th percentile and the psychologist said my biggest strength was problem solving and my weak point was short term memory

so

there's that


----------

